
BIP 148 – The Beginner's Guide to a User Activated Soft Fork (UASF) - ixaeon
https://www.weusecoins.com/uasf-guide/
======
ixaeon
BTC will fork on August 1st 2017. Backup/Protect your private keys in case you
need to be able to prove ownership on both chains.

